
Microsoft readying Windows 8 for "resolutionary" tablets - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2012/03/microsoft-readying-windows-8-for-resolutionary-tablets.ars
======
ctdonath
Would be interesting to quantify the difference in resource requirements
between an OS which addresses a few known fixed/limited display sizes &
resolutions vs. an OS which must support a near-unlimited range of sizes &
resolutions. Might better explain why the latter, in the practical
marketplace, is usually in a response/catch-up position to the former.

------
kaolinite
Can we please drop the word "resolutionary"? :| I don't think any word has
made me cringe more this year than that one.

------
huggyface
Why does everything have to be re-framed to everyone reacting to or being
inspired by Apple? Was everyone really blind to the idea that screen
technology was improving?

It seriously destroys the credibility of a piece when a technology like this
has to be framed as a "response" or "inspired by" Apple.

Microsoft, and every other competitor, have been talking about resolution
independence and high density displays for a long time, the technology and
manufacturing is just finally making it widely accessible. The notion that
they suddenly decided to build all of this technology and infrastructure to
respond to the iPad 3rd gen is simply incredible.

~~~
Bud
"Everything", of course, does not have to be re-framed to everyone reacting to
Apple. And nobody suggested that things have to be framed this way.

However, when Apple is the one pushing the particular technological advance in
question (which it very often is lately), then it certainly is appropriate to
acknowledge fact and reality. And in this case, it's Apple pushing out the
tablet screen with over 3 million pixels. Not anyone else.

You're right; Microsoft has been "talking about" higher-res screens for a
while. Talking. While Apple has been getting a product out the door.

Sounds to me like you have some animus against Apple.

~~~
huggyface
_However, when Apple is the one pushing the particular technological advance
in question (which it very often is lately), then it certainly is appropriate
to acknowledge fact and reality._

Which technology advances has Apple pushed forward?

 _Sounds to me like you have some animus against Apple._

I have an issue with people who have technological blinders on -- completely
unaware of what has been happening in the industry -- who confuse Apple
_success_ with Apple _innovation_. Apple may have made big media waves with
the "Retina" display, but they didn't invent high density displays (and they
certainly didn't invent the programming model behind it. If anything they
regressed 15 years into the past). They didn't invent tablets. They didn't
invent the A5 beyond putting together two A9s and a PowerVR GPU. I could go on
and on.

What Apple is credited with seldom correlates with the reality.

~~~
Bud
Yeah. Definitely a lot of animus against Apple.

You have an issue with people who, unlike you, acknowledge and have respect
for the engineering work necessary to take new theoretical pieces of hardware,
get someone to build 30 million of them, and combine them into a useful and
well-designed product that people want to buy. And you also have your own set
of blinders on, which prevent you from seeing that if you can do this months
or years ahead of your competition, over and over and over again, you ARE
innovating.

Your blinders are so effective that you can't even see the straw men you keep
setting up and knocking down. Nobody in this thread suggested that Apple
"invented tablets" (which is absurd). Apple did invent one that people
actually want to BUY, however. And no, Apple didn't invent 300dpi displays;
they just got them into a product which still has decent battery life. And no,
they didn't invent the concept of more efficient CPUs and assemblages of
chips; they just make the right choices faster and smarter than everyone else.
In the marketplace, that stuff counts, dude. Deal with it.

~~~
huggyface
_the engineering work necessary to take new theoretical pieces of hardware_

And then you go on and actually discount all of those claims. I would say it
was funny but I really think it's just sad.

HN is not a site for stupid people, so yes, I _DO_ have an issue with it. If
you're reading People Magazine and they herald Apple's "invention" (I remember
the breathless commentary about the revolutionary new A5. You probably drank
that up), hey have at it. But to see that sort of technically ignorant
_garbage_ infecting more enlightened places? Take it to the fan club and save
the rest of us the tiring religious proselytizing.

~~~
Bud
"The rest of us"? Funny, I only hear you bitching, or even disagreeing.
Everyone else is too busy playing with their new iPads, I guess.

You clearly just can't handle the fact that Apple has succeeded, and you have
been driven into twisting others' words, inventing reactions and projecting
them onto strangers ("You probably drank that up"), and similar twit behavior.

Take it back to grade school.

~~~
huggyface
Humorously I am typing this on a 3rd generation iPad yet remarkably that
doesn't necessitate that I be a raging idiot like so many. But whatever:
proudly wave your flag. You belong, right?

